# Sports at RMC



## jpm.cashou (5 Jun 2020)

Hi! 
I just got my offer last week for logistics officer at RMC in Kingston. However, I have a question regarding sports : at the open doors of the RMC in Saint-Jean, I asked an employee if our "civil" sport can be recognized (horse back riding in my case and I compete) as a sport praticed at the college. He told me it was case by case. Only, I don't know where to inquire for this, because if this is accepted, I have to prepare boarding for my horses. So, does anyone know where I could get information on what to do?! 
Thank you!


----------



## winds_13 (5 Jun 2020)

jpm.cashou, I think your best bet is to contact the athletic director and/or recreation coordinator at RMC (see links below). 

https://www.rmc-cmr.ca/en/athletic-department/varsity-sports

https://www.rmc-cmr.ca/en/athletic-department/recreation-clubs


----------

